# WORD 2003 - section break to an odd page



## mjk1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi i am having a problem with one of more simple functions.

and here it is: 
i want to set my word document so that every section would start on to an odd page. simple right? wrong!

this is what i have done: 
insert->break->Odd
... why?
I have a reset page numering so that it starts with 1 for each section
but this shouldn't be a factor.

--------------------------------------
any solutions for this? Am I just over complicating thing and is there an easier solution?

so my goal is to achive

```
page 1  - Header: "page 1 of 2" - body: has section break
page 2 -  Header: "page 2 of 2" - body: empty because its an even number
page 3  - Header: "page 1 of 2" - body: has text
page 4  - Header: "page 2 of 2" - body: has section break
page 5  - Header: "page 1 of 4" - body: has section break
...
```
currently getting 

```
page 1  - Header: "page 1 of 1" - body: has section break
number
page 2  - Header: "page 1 of 2" - body: has text
page 3  - Header: "page 2 of 2" - body: has section break
...
```


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi mjk1,

Instead of struggling with odd & even Section breaks, you might find the following approach easier to manage.

A field coded as:
{IF{=MOD({PAGE},2)}= 1 {QUOTE 12}}
or
{IF{=MOD({PAGE},2)}= 1 "{QUOTE 12}¶
This page intentionally left blank¶
"}
will automatically insert a blank page if the page on which it occurs is an odd-numbered one. To get the same effect for an even-numbered page, change the '1' to '0'.

If you insert such a field after the final period (ie '.') in a given chapter, you can force Word to add a blank page whenever the pagination requires it.

Note: The field brace pairs (ie '{ }') for the above examples are created via Ctrl-F9 - you can't simply type them or copy & paste them from this post.


----------



## kirby123 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am having a similar problem and found this thread. I added the code as indicated from macropod but I receive the text ("page intentionally left blank") on every page regardless of whether it is odd or even.

So, to review:

I have my content. After the last period "." of a section (or chapter in my case) I add the code as indicated. Then I still use an odd page break? 

I would like each of my chapters to end on an even page. If the page is blank I'd like the text "page intionally left blank to appear". What am I missing?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kirby,

If you're getting ("page intentionally left blank") on every page regardless of whether it is odd or even, you haven't coded the field as described. Amongst other things, you need to be especially careful with the spaces and double quotes.


----------



## mjk1 (Feb 4, 2009)

the above code DOES work.

Bur I have found other solution to my problem: 

- in my case this works:
section break to odd page

and also 
in file -> page setup->layout :
Section start: odd page 
headers and footers - Different odd and even must be checked or word does not count the pages right. 

and that is it ...

i opted for this because i had this in generated file in RTF with other app. 
and inputing macros and fields complicated things or at least make it LPITA
(Little Pain In The ***)

-------------------
but for your problem with the code above ... i have no problems with it (office 2007)

P.s.: the comma in above formula must be the comma separator in your regional settings ... i for one have a ; for the comma.


----------



## kirby123 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sorry but I must be doing something wrong. I am a whiz at formulas in Excel but not at all in Word. Can you define what the formula is trying to do? (i.e. what is "MOD" ?). 

Or refer me to another resource, if you know of one. Word's online help is terrible for this.

Thanks.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kirby,

The MOD function in Word does exactly the same as the MOD function in Excel - it returns the remainder after dividing one number by another. The only differernce is the syntax. To get an idea of what the function is doing, input the following formula into cell A1 in Excel:
=MOD(ROW(),2)
and copy down a few rows. What you'll get is a series of 1s and 0s. Now, if you embed the formula in A1 in an IF test as:
=IF(MOD(ROW(),2)=1,"This page intentionally left blank","")
and copy down, you'll get a series of cells in which every odd row displays 'This page intentionally left blank'. If you change the '1' in the formula to '0', it'll change the text display to the even rows.

In the Word formula, the {QUOTE 12} field generates a page break - you can see this if you press Ctrl-F9 to create a pair of field braces (ie '**}'), type 'QUOTE 12' between them and press F9.

In Word, it's important to remember that the field braces must be created via Ctrl-F9 - you can't type them or copy & paste from the posts in this forum. It's also important to preserve the spaces and use the double-quotes as indicated.


----------



## mjk1 (Feb 4, 2009)

i'am going to assume that you have ENG presets.

first for every bracket **} you must use ctrl+F9 to create.

MOD is a function that returns modulus ... ie. 9/2 = 4.5 or 4 with 1 modulus => so 4*2+1=9
the MOD function in this case returns 0 if the page is even or 1 if the page is odd.

the above function goes something like this: 
if pagenumber is odd then pagebrake and write "this page ..." else do nothing

the field should be above your break to new chapter


----------



## mjk1 (Feb 4, 2009)

btw ... you can toggle every bracket separately to see what part of the equation is causing the problem.. 

something like 

{IF{=MOD({PAGE},2)}= 1 {QUOTE 12}}
{IF{=MOD(1,2)}= 1 {QUOTE 12}}
{IF 1= 1 {QUOTE 12}}
-- page break --

P.s.: **=...} there must not be a space between '**' and '='


----------

